
Germany and US wrestle over coronavirus vaccine - misotaur
https://www.dw.com/en/germany-and-us-wrestle-over-coronavirus-vaccine/a-52777990
======
detaro
previously:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22582721](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22582721)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22584108](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22584108)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22584227](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22584227)

------
nocturnial
Don't bother upvoting. All the other stories about this have been killed.

~~~
theferalrobot
That is because it is a completely unsubstantiated piece of news 'leaked' to
appeal to European prejudices and thus increase CoreVac's negotiating power.

The idea that Donald Trump would be the person making an offer to the CEO of a
tiny startup for a non-existent, as yet, vaccine should trigger alarm bells,
as that's not how these negotiations work, at all.

If you want to understand how these things actually work, read this article:

[https://www.fiercebiotech.com/medtech/fda-grants-roche-
coron...](https://www.fiercebiotech.com/medtech/fda-grants-roche-coronavirus-
test-emergency-green-light-within-24-hours)

Additionally, US government officials are on the record stating that any
discoveries would be shared with the world. Plenty of governments are
providing funding to labs all over the world, this is not unusual behavior.

> The U.S. government has spoken with many (more than 25) companies that claim
> they can help with a vaccine. Most of these companies already received seed
> funding from U.S. investors... any solution found would be shared with the
> world

[https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-
german...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-germany-
usa/germany-tries-to-stop-u-s-from-luring-away-firm-seeking-coronavirus-
vaccine-idUSKBN2120IV)

~~~
nocturnial
I think you have the wrong article. The one I was talking about was from
reuters and was officially confirmed by the german government.

~~~
theferalrobot
Right, the german government confirmed that the US was trying to secure an
interest in a german company, not that they were trying to get exclusive
access. The reuters report even says as I quoted before:

> The U.S. government has spoken with many (more than 25) companies that claim
> they can help with a vaccine. Most of these companies already received seed
> funding from U.S. investors... any solution found would be shared with the
> world

[https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-
german...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-germany-
usa/germany-tries-to-stop-u-s-from-luring-away-firm-seeking-coronavirus-
vaccine-idUSKBN2120IV)

~~~
nocturnial
Fair enough, so why was that particular article flagged on HN?

~~~
theferalrobot
I imagine because 1) discussion was propagating false information and 2)
devolving into political infighting which is not allowed here.

~~~
nocturnial
I think you're the one who first propagated the idea in this thread that the
US was doing this for exclusive access, not me.

We're getting off topic. You agreed that the reuters article was fair. If not
then don't use it in your argument. It was this article that got removed.

